# melanotan 1 source?



## siggyau (Dec 9, 2013)

My rats seem to be a non responder to melanotan 2 this time around have only got slight colour change even kind of looks dirty its strange because last year using src I got excellent results anyway was going to have one more try at this was going to give the melanotan 1 version a try but it's pretty hard to find perhaps someone could help?


----------



## Christsean (Dec 9, 2013)

You may want to change your source. I have to limit tanning to once every 10 or more days and try to be infrequent about pinning because I, chronic type I complexion, have gotten too dark. 

As my wife put it, you're all dressed up and no where to go. Wee took pictures the other night and what I thought was just a slight base color was still really dark. So once I get closer to competition time I will increase dose and tanning frequency again. Point is try a different sources first. It may not be you r especially if it has worked for you in the past.


----------



## Kirk B (Dec 9, 2013)

^^^ this mt2 is way stronger then mt1 and like Christsean  said get a new source bro  trhere are a few good ones on here  and you will be fiune it's def the source i am irish and i was almost black people thought i was mixed  thats how dark i get off mt2 bro


----------



## Christsean (Dec 9, 2013)

Kirk B said:


> ^^^ this mt2 is way stronger then mt1 and like Christsean  said get a new source bro  trhere are a few good ones on here  and you will be fiune it's def the source i am irish and i was almost black people thought i was mixed  thats how dark i get off mt2 bro



My wife said I look like island folk not Ireland folk.


----------



## Kirk B (Dec 9, 2013)

Christsean said:


> My wife said I look like island folk not Ireland folk.


lol i have to spread rep befor i can give it to you i had someones girl call me  and thought she was fucking a nigger lol i said i'm white bro and i have a wife  lol no lie i couldnt make this shit up


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Dec 9, 2013)

yea I have never gotten bad mt2 if they sale nothing else good most mt2 is good from all most anywhere idk why.


----------



## Christsean (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah when it comes to peptides I can say MT2is the most effective. Yeah thanksgiving was funny. I went back y to Louisiana for the first time in the months. I got done serious stares and funny comments from people that haven't seen me in awhile. The stuff is a miracle drug IMO.


----------



## Little BamBam (Dec 9, 2013)

Maybe your source bro


----------



## Christsean (Dec 9, 2013)

Bam bam pm this man and let him know.


----------



## blergs. (Dec 9, 2013)

siggyau said:


> My rats seem to be a non responder to melanotan 2 this time around have only got slight colour change even kind of looks dirty its strange because last year using src I got excellent results anyway was going to have one more try at this was going to give the melanotan 1 version a try but it's pretty hard to find perhaps someone could help?



First off ill say MT2 is better then MT1 for tanning from my exp. 

Next I feel I need to ask were you got your MT2? For the safety of our member here and whom ever else may see this post or might be using the place you got it from, I feel I should ask.

What you describe is not right considering you used it before and got a tan. 
It could be a quality issue with the MT2 you have. 

I have been using MT2 for years now off and on and love it. In a month I got tan coming nicely and in 2-3 months I need to cut back so I don't get too dark. LOVE the stuff!

I am very sorry to hear about your results this time around. 

I rec you change your MT2 source to one of our sponsors here and give it another try, before swearing it off.


----------



## Christsean (Dec 9, 2013)

MT2 is my addiction... Well that and tren and Proviron and hgh..... man I got a problem!!!


----------



## siggyau (Dec 9, 2013)

thanks for all the replies very appreciated, i have changed my source again and to be fair i have not gave them a fair go you im only around 5mgs in and have not started tanning but before that i have tried about 2 other sources and used over 50mg so we will see how the new source goes BTW the new source is RUI so will see how they go going to start tanning today 5mg so far ....


btw the sources that i have tried hardcorepeptides , DRS labs , 

i did get some color but it really wasnt much i had used over 30mg i should have been dark as!


----------



## siggyau (Dec 9, 2013)

i am starting to second guess myself with a few things just to clarify if i inject 1ml of water to 10mg that means every 10 units is 1mg ? right?


----------



## blergs. (Dec 10, 2013)

siggyau said:


> thanks for all the replies very appreciated, i have changed my source again and to be fair i have not gave them a fair go you im only around 5mgs in and have not started tanning but before that i have tried about 2 other sources and used over 50mg so we will see how the new source goes BTW the new source is RUI so will see how they go going to start tanning today 5mg so far ....
> 
> 
> btw the sources that i have tried hardcorepeptides , DRS labs ,
> ...


   Funny u say that!  I use them and CEM (sponsor here) and they are really the only two places i use now for my stuff and they been around for over 10 years. I am sure you will be happy with it. but give it a couple months and a couple tans. ;-)


----------



## siggyau (Dec 10, 2013)

going to up the dosage to 2mg per day i know it sounds a bit extreme but i seem to tolerate this stuff a little to well as others have said my source is g2g so its got to be me ..


----------



## siggyau (Dec 11, 2013)

well i spewed a few times  i guess that a good sign that my gear is not bunk!! with my other sources i could inject 2mg and not feel anything i am just going to lower the dose to around 750mcg and start getting some sun every few days


----------



## siggyau (Dec 12, 2013)

ok starting to see some nice color now the side effects i was experiencing was a good indication that my gear was legit RUI proves to be the best mt2 i have come across i guess you get what you pay for although i am looking for some a little more cheaper $80 a vial is a bit to expensive i spoke to our board member Christsean he recommends blueskypepetides there only about $26 a vial will see how the quality is when i make my next order also i been meaning to make a log of my progress and i might do that in the next day or so in the journal section


----------

